

HN I am buying a website. Show me what you have.  - marcomassaro

Looking to buy a startup or established website (budget in the xx,xxx range).<p>- Looking for something providing a product, service, web app etc<p>- Revenue is not required<p>- Would like to see slight traction but not necessary if its GOOD<p>- Nothing illegal<p>Post here or contact me via the email in my profile. If interested I'll respond.
======
cyrusradfar
Check out <https://flippa.com> \- it's an auction site for web properties.

~~~
marcomassaro
Been browsing - a lot of crap though looking for some cooler HN startups

~~~
cyrusradfar
Can't be too helpful, my biz isn't for sale and that's all I can offer.
Consider trying to go to Demo Days for YC, 500, etc., and pitching teams
there.

------
xackpot
My first webapp <http://www.drawmics.com> is like twitter for comics/images. I
haven't got time to work more on it, but it's pretty good at the current
state. It usually gets 50 views per day. Check it out.

------
ibrak
It's not ready to be sold, but we never know. I have a Software to build web
applications for iPad and Android as _Software as a Service_ , Website in
French, english comming soon. Maybe you like to do business dev.

~~~
marcomassaro
email me - in profile

------
robotico
Here's my site: <http://www.jcopro.net/> \- not really looking to sell, but I
think it's cool at least...

------
tocomment
How about this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4608731>

~~~
marcomassaro
Sent them an email..

------
marcomassaro
Am leaning towards SaaS products right now so do reach out if you have
something!

------
ckdarby
<http://bushidotickets.com>

~~~
marcomassaro
email me please

------
fsethi
<http://happyrambles.com>

------
marcomassaro
Still looking. Email or post

